# Boar Hunting?



## GSPHunter

Quick question,

I'm looking for a place to boar hunt in lower Michigan. Hopefully some of you can relate personal experiences with some of these ranches!
There are soooo many places but as with pheasant farms there are vast differences in quality.

I'm interested in a quality hunt not a canned hunt, i prefer it to be somewhat sporting eventhough it is occurring on a fenced in ranch.

Can anyone recommend a ranch that they have been to??

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## archerjustin

Do not go to the woods edge ranch in LeRoy! The enclosure is 80 acres but about half of it is open field. I shot my boar within the first few hours of the hunt. Not very difficult at all.


----------



## DeerManager

I first won a ram hunt at Thunder hills ranch near jackson about 9-10 years ago. Doug who owns the place is a great guy, and the hogs are big! If i were you i'd make it harder and use a bow in a tree stand. My dad got his with a 300 win mag and it was over in a matter of a few hours. I have shot tow rams there and my dad has taken a few boars, and my bro got a fallow deer there.

Sort of cool, but anyway you look at it, it is a canned hunt. I would go back though. If i can get my ahnds on the video i'll post it (of my hunt)


----------



## Mickey Finn

DeerManager said:


> I first won a ram hunt at Thunder hills ranch near jackson about 9-10 years ago. Doug who owns the place is a great guy, and the hogs are big! If i were you i'd make it harder and use a bow in a tree stand. My dad got his with a 300 win mag and it was over in a matter of a few hours. I have shot tow rams there and my dad has taken a few boars, and my bro got a fallow deer there.
> 
> Sort of cool, but anyway you look at it, it is a canned hunt. I would go back though. If i can get my ahnds on the video i'll post it (of my hunt)


I was here once and can confirm they have large Boars. I also liked Doug.

I have also heard good things about the Blue collar Game ranch. I don't know if they have a web site or not. But, Thunder hills is in the woods and water news all the time.

I would weight til January or so. They will have a much better Coat by then.


----------



## Whitetail

The Trophy Ranch in bad axe was fun. Kevin the owner is a great guy and his guides are sweet. We go every year with a group of ten shooters. 180 acers.


----------



## Marbler

Try Wild Streak Ranch in Deford. It's about a 40 acre enclosure. You have to chase them around a little to pick one out, but it is fun. Don't take a gun, use your bow that can be more of a challenge! If you want to hunt state land for boar look into the Clare area. There is a huge population of wild boar that got loose and are multiplying like crazy!


----------



## bansheeracer2000

I have hunted at Thunder Hills Ranch before, they have some really nice pigs and other animals. It's just to bad what the state of Michigan is trying to do to the ranches.


----------



## Brian121208

bansheeracer2000 said:


> I have hunted at Thunder Hills Ranch before, they have some really nice pigs and other animals. It's just to bad what the state of Michigan is trying to do to the ranches.


What is it that the state is trying to do in you opinion? Keep the pigs in the fence? This makes sense to me
Anyway 1 post and no info I probably wont get a response. JMHO


----------



## Craig M

A lot of places have ferrel hogs. Since you want quality I would guess that you want a russian hog and you said you want a larger ranch. Call Paul Wilson at 800-343-HUNT ext. 16 or email him at [email protected], He won't pressure you into booking either. He's a good buddy of mine and will answer any question's you have. Oh, if you call him, let him know that his buddy Craig needs more arrows.


----------



## tbbassdaddy

bansheeracer2000 said:


> I have hunted at Thunder Hills Ranch before, they have some really nice pigs and other animals. It's just to bad what the state of Michigan is trying to do to the ranches.


 
It's too bad what these ranches have done to the Michigan outdoors!!
tb


----------



## bansheeracer2000

Thge ranches haven't done anything to the Michigan outdoors, it's the stupid Governor we have running the state. She is saying we have all of these wild pigs running loose in the state when in reality we dont, I have listened to all of the radio talk shows Doug Miller has done on Camp2Fires. Also, the deer she/ the MDNR say had CWD really didn't and she isnt willing to admit it, but all of the test she has run she wont let anybody see, plus all of the fawns from that deer and the other deer with that doe DID NOT, thats right, DID NOT have CWD, which is scientifically impossible


----------



## CMR

GSPHunter said:


> Quick question,
> 
> I'm looking for a place to boar hunt in lower Michigan. Hopefully some of you can relate personal experiences with some of these ranches!
> There are soooo many places but as with pheasant farms there are vast differences in quality.
> 
> I'm interested in a quality hunt not a canned hunt, i prefer it to be somewhat sporting eventhough it is occurring on a fenced in ranch.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a ranch that they have been to??
> 
> Any help would be appreciated


I know you said lower Michigan but I recommend Dave's Hog Wild in the UP. I went there back in Jan and got my 300lb Russian boar and a corsican ram.
Had a great time and Dave is a great guy. I'm looking forward in heading back up there.


----------



## jaywkr

Why does it seem like everytime a boar hunting question is asked it turns into a "Bitch Fest"? The guy asked a simple question, why not let him get a simple answer!!!!!


----------



## Craig M

tbbassdaddy said:


> It's too bad what these ranches have done to the Michigan outdoors!!
> tb



tbbassdaddy - Please keep your responces to the threads on subject. If you have an opinion on the topic that is not in the line of of the OP's question please feel free to start your own thread.


----------



## sandman_iac

I've heard there are wild hogs in Michigan. I also heard that you're free to shoot them on sight. Is that true? If so, where could I find one of these "Wild Hogs"?


----------



## sandman_iac

sandman_iac said:


> I've heard there are wild hogs in Michigan. I also heard that you're free to shoot them on sight. Is that true? If so, where could I find one of these "Wild Hogs"?


I guess I should have read down further.


----------



## 4 Car Garage

CMR said:


> I know you said lower Michigan but I recommend Dave's Hog Wild in the UP. I went there back in Jan and got my 300lb Russian boar and a corsican ram.
> Had a great time and Dave is a great guy. I'm looking forward in heading back up there.


Any idea if Dave has a website?


----------



## CMR

Do a search for "Davids Hog Wild" in Northland, MI.

I'll be going back up there in spring for another boar and ram.


----------



## 4 Car Garage

CMR said:


> Do a search for "Davids Hog Wild" in Northland, MI.
> 
> I'll be going back up there in spring for another boar and ram.


Thanks. May be heading up there around March or April possibly for both a boar and a ram.


----------

